# Injured Bird--Chicago, IL



## amazia (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello...I found an injured pigeon near the El Friday, Feb. 25. He can't fly and is barely using his left leg to walk. I used your "basic needs" advice posted by maryco. He's eating (millet and black oil sunflower seeds) and drinking water. I started him on pediolyte today, so far about 2T. He's being kept warm in a big boot box with shredded newspaper and I used a 20 oz pop bottle to store hot water (covered with a sock) for him to cozy up to. 

He's a great guy, but I don't want him to become domesticated. I'd like him to return back to "the flock" at some point. I want to take him to a wildlife rehab center asap...any suggestions for the Chicago/Cook County area?
Also, how can I check for injuries? 

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi, Amazia

Welcome to Pigeons.com and thank you so much for helping this needy pigeon. Everything you've done so far sounds good. To check for injuries, hold the bird gently and move the feathers aside. It may have been attacked by a cat or hawk and have injuries hidden under its feathers. Be sure to check on the back and under the wings. If you find wounds, they should be cleaned with peroxide and dressed with antibiotic ointment such as Neosporin.

Here's a list of resources from this site, but I don't see anyone in Chicago. Perhaps if you call one of the IL rehabbers they can direct you to someone in Chicago. http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Also, here is a link to the Association of Avian Veterinarians: http://www.aav.org/ If you can't find a rehabber to take him in, you might be able to find a vet who is willing to treat him if you sign the pigeon over to him or her. 

Good luck and keep us posted. Hopefully one of our other members will know of a rehabber in your area. 

-Cathy


----------



## amazia (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the response!

I was able to check for injuries and found what looks like a tear between his armpit andwing. I'm going to do what you said and clean it with peroxide and apply Neosporin. I will be contacting a vet tomorrow. 

Thanks for the help and I will continue to post his progress.

I named him Shaka Zulu...


----------



## amazia (Feb 27, 2005)

*missing feathers around eyes*

Hello...

I've cleaned Shaka's wound with peroxide and dressed with Neosporin. When I was putting him to bed, I did a once over to check for other injuries I may have missed. Maybe I'm being oversensitive, but I noticed redness and he may be shedding feathers around his eyes. This is his 3rd day in my care and I'm worried that I might be doing something wrong. He's eating and drinking normally and I'm keeping him and his area extremely clean. Is this eye thing normal?

Thanks


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Amazia, 

It sounds like you are doing an exemplary job in caring for you new patient. It is hard to know what might be going on with the eye without seeing a picture at least. Can you post one of the eye? It doesn't sound serious but maybe a picture will help us see what could be wrong, if anything.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

The would should be just fine with the antibiotic cream, pigeon heal so fast.. amazing!

Could this be a young bird and that's the reason for him being grounded? Check under the wings if there are any feathers, it should be full and no skin should appear really if he is an adult.

Often a sign of dehydration is limping, so try to see how he is in a few days if there is not clear visible would/injury to the leg or any swelling.

Let us know how things go...


----------



## amazia (Feb 27, 2005)

*Shaka's progress*

Shaka's wounded wing is healing and he's using both legs now to walk. He's having difficulty flying. I'm going to have to get him in with a rehabber this week. He's been in my care for about 10 days. . . do you think he'll be able to be reintroduced to the "flock" at some point? He's a fiesty little guy. I don't want him to become domesticated.

I'd post a picture of him, but we don't have a digital camera. 

Thanks!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

If he recovers full flight ability in the rehabber's care, I don't think there will be a problem releasing him. The fact that he still acts wild is a good thing in terms of being able to set him free. If, however, he can't fly properly, then he can't be released because he would be way too vulnerable to predators.


----------



## amazia (Feb 27, 2005)

Shaka's growing stronger as days pass by;however, flying is not an option for him. He's eating on his own, but I have to encourage him to drink by offering it to him with a spoon. I'm leaving to go to study overseas for two weeks and I leave on the 18th. As you can see, I despertly need to find a rehabber in the Chicago area. I have contacted all the rehabbers in my area with no success. It turns out that pigeons are "non-native" wildlife...(whatever that means), so no one wants to take him. HELP!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have posted .. hang in .. we'll find somehwere .. You need to go looking here a bit on your own .. search on Ernie .. see if it will/would work. Search for Illinois .. see what you get .. look at http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

If nothing works for you, we'll find a place .. might take some time.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I received the following information from someone on another list. Amazia, can you try contacting Dr. Becker and see if she can help?

Terry

_Dr Karen Becker is the Wildlife vet for the Brookfield Zoo and operates a
Wildlife Center in the Chicago area._


----------



## amazia (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I'm going to contact the vet you suggested.

Shaka's doing well! I'm definately attached to the little fella, but I know he'd rather be outdoors with his fellow peeps!

I'll keep you posted on our progress...


diane


----------

